# Where did 2.6.6 love4 go????

## LiTTlEaDY

Hi,

I can't use 2.6.7 love 4 cos it dont have reiser4 can't use 2.6.6 love5 cos of problems so where has 2.6.6 love 4 gone????

Anybody got a link?

Thanks

Adrian.

----------

## gniWkraD

Yes I've noticed the same.. the usual love-in site

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~jpcox/

is all empty..    :Sad: 

Perhaps someone can point to a mirror ?

----------

## pauk

I've uploaded the ebuild to http://pauk.customer.netspace.net.au/love-sources-2.6.6-r4.ebuild

Throw it /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/love-sources/ or wherever it is you keep your local portage, and off you go.

----------

## Pink

Remember they are not all hosted on Steel's site (the iastate one), it isn't an official home of love or anything.

The can be on OneofOne's site (as he is the main author now) or anywhere else, you'll have to read the threads for where to get them.

----------

## LiTTlEaDY

Thanks for the ebuild but i just can't get the binaries to go with this is there any chance of getting these added as well

Thanks

Adrian.

----------

## Pink

you don't need the binaries (and by that I assume you mean the bz2 files of the sources code...?).

If you mean those, then the way to 'activate' an ebuild is, as root (su) to your portage overlay directory holding the ebuild (in this case sys-kernel/love-sources) and then enter the following command:

```
ebuild nameofebuild.ebuild digest
```

This will create the md5 file and Manifest and download any source code you need.

You can then emerge as normal. You can combine the above ebuild and emerge commands but i prefer this way myself.

HTH

/edit: Forget that, I see what you mean now - there are no bz2 to download...all becomes clear in the little world of the pickledonions.

----------

## Pink

Just spoke to Steel on #love-sources and all the old ebuilds and source files have been removed, all new ones will be posted on OneofOnes site.

Unless someone can host the files you want, you may be out of luck... (I haven't got them or I'd host them for you)

----------

## LiTTlEaDY

Thanks

is there anyone who can help out?

Adrian.

----------

## yngwin

I can, get it from: http://www.stijlstek.nl/os/linux/lokean-sources/

(though I won't keep it on there forever)

----------

## LiTTlEaDY

Thanks for your help

much appreciated

adrian

----------

## ryceck

Is there anynone who has the 2.6.6-love4.bz2 (the entire patched kernel) so i can simply emerge it.

If anyone can share it with me I will be able to mirror it myself on my own server...

Thnx in advance

----------

## yngwin

Why would you need that? Just get the patch from my site, put it in /usr/portage/distfiles, then put the above-mentioned ebuild in your portage overlay and emerge away!

----------

## teutzz

I have it on my ftp server, so anyone who wants it, private me

----------

